
IBM’s brain-inspired chip finds a home at Livermore National Lab - olalonde
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/03/ibms-brain-inspired-chip-finds-a-home-at-livermore-national-lab/
======
jxy

        When running flat out, the entire cluster will consume
        a grand total of 2.5 watts.
    

This is surprisingly low. Does anyone have a performance comparison between
this and a gpu backed neural networks?

